# Steel mise en place bowls and mixing bowls



## Knifolini (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey

Im looking for some good small round mise en place bowls in steel. I am also going to buy some mixing bowls in steel aswell. I like the ones like Vollrath, which are very wide.

Im having especially hard time finding the mise en place bowls, so any recommndation is really appreciated. Im going to buy many of them, so its preferable they are cheaper, but they dont have to be, but they have to quality. 

Im euro based, so the shipping is quite expensive, so i would prefer buying both the mixing bowls and mise en place bowls from the same place.


----------



## Knifolini (Nov 16, 2017)

PS

It has to be bought online from abroads, ive checked every shop near and far from, and all webshops in my country.


----------



## daveb (Nov 16, 2017)

Do you not have restaurant supply type shops available to you?

I like my mise bowls to all be of the same brand and that brand to be readily available so the bowls will nest when not in use. I've no preference for tall or wide. Not so important with mixing bowls as they are far less of them.


----------



## Danzo (Nov 16, 2017)

I have many bowls in different brands and sizes. They dont nest perfectly but they all stack from small to large just fine. Go to a restaurant supply store. Or buy the cheapest ones you can find online. What does is matter you arent serving on them who cares?


----------



## Knifolini (Nov 16, 2017)

No belive me i checked every single store close and far from me. All there is is glass. I want round metal bowls. 
I dont want to buy just some cheaps random bowls online, as the delivery usaly cost more and its long delivery times. I want some nice quality mise en place steel bowl, which will last and bring me no trouble


----------



## Lars (Nov 17, 2017)

Here in Denmark they apparently went out of fashion, because I got all of mine for cheap at second hand shops.

Lars


----------



## HRC_64 (Nov 17, 2017)

http://www.leevalley.com/us/garden/page.aspx?c=&cat=2,40733,40734,60773&p=60773


----------



## HRC_64 (Nov 17, 2017)

https://www.mtckitchen.com/stainless-steel-yakumi-mise-en-place-pan-6-compartment-set/


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 17, 2017)

Ikea


----------



## tripleq (Nov 17, 2017)

HRC_64 said:


> http://www.leevalley.com/us/garden/page.aspx?c=&cat=2,40733,40734,60773&p=60773



I have these. They are an excellent product but as you are Euro-based I'm going to second the Ikea recommendation. Check out the Blanda Blank series.


----------



## RonB (Nov 17, 2017)

Online Restaurant supply:

https://www.restaurantsupply.com/food-prep-supplies


----------

